# Blechschilder Effekt



## Roberto Carlos (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde gerne wissen, wie ich so ein altes Bild hinbekomme, wie man es aus den Blechschildern kennt.

Als Beispiel hab ich mal eins rausgesucht...

Blechschild

es geht mir voranging um den Effekt der Frau. Also dass so ein "alt" Effekt entsteht.

Weiß jemand wie ich das am Besten realisieren kann?

Gruß
Roberto


----------



## Leola13 (5. Februar 2007)

Hai,

evtl. reicht es an den Einstellungen "rumzuspielen", so daß du den gewünschten Farbeffekt hinbekommst.
Ansonsten würde ich hier im Forum einmal nach Comic und/oder vektoriesieren suchen und darüber das Ausgangsbild verändern und entsprechend färben.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## tobee (5. Februar 2007)

> Ich würde das mit den Ebeneneffekten machen.
> 
> Für die Wölbung probierst du ein wenig mit "Abgeflachte Kante und Relief" rum und den Glanz kriegst du mit (wer hätte es gedacht) "Glanz".


Quelle           dank  gefunden.
*Tobee*


----------



## Roberto Carlos (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Antworten.
ich dachte, dass es für sowas vielleicht schon ein bekanntes Verfahren oder ein Filter gibt.
Muss mal sehen ob das mit dem rumprobieren funktioniert.

Danke

Roberto


----------

